# Coronavirus Effect On Property Market



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.news.cyprus-property-bu...ic-collapse-of-property-sales/id=00157855/amp

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for the plug Jim

Forum members with PCs will see the article clearer if they look at the non-mobile version at https://www.news.cyprus-property-bu...storic-collapse-of-property-sales/id=00157855

Hopefully the analysis of domestic & foreign sales will be available in a few days.

Cheers,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This pandemic has impacted so much of life. I think flights will be more expensive for the foreseeable future so many more people will holiday at home which will of course impact the economy of countries like Cyprus which rely so much on tourism.

There were times when we first left Cyprus that we wondered whether we had done the right thing even though we were joining family here in France.. Now I am so glad we made the move. We have a big piece of land here which has given us plenty to do to stop us getting bored during isolation. We can drive to the UK and other parts of Europe so no longer have to rely on flying to get anywhere which is such a godsend.


----------

